# Eyeing This Crape Myrtle



## dehn0045 (Jul 20, 2018)

The state is doing an expansion of a highway that is on my route to work. After seeing the curly crape myrtle posted for sale earlier this week, these trees caught my eye. They have already torn down a bunch of buildings, and I suspect that these trees will also end up being casualties of progress. I think they are crape myrtle anyway, some of the biggest ones that I have ever taken the time to look at closely. Probably some pretty awesome blanks in there. I suspect that when they start removing the trees, it will take less than a day, so hopefully I can get lucky. I considered contacting somebody to tell them that I would want the wood, but not really sure how receptive they will be. Anybody have any luck collecting wood from these type of projects? Note - it is like a $200,000,000 project, so contacting the project manager is probably not a worthwhile option...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## dehn0045 (Jul 20, 2018)

Also note in the second photo, the small container zip tied to the tree, looks to be nefarious, but I didn't investigate further...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 20, 2018)

Looks more like a Sycamore to me. In any event, think it would be a good idea to snatch as much as you can. Chuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 20, 2018)

Definitely crape merytle the best wood is going to be in the root balls. The trunks and crotches will produce some interesting figure as well. Worth trying to find the project manager and finding out the day they are going to tear them up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 20, 2018)

I would stop and ask the workers to get you in touch with the PM. They may even cut what you want and get it for you if you slip them a little $$ or a case of beer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Karl_TN (Jul 20, 2018)

Wonder if that container is Geocache?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 20, 2018)

You could tie a yellow ribbon around the tree with a 1 gallon zip lock bag hanging from it, with your contact information stating "want to buy this wood"....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Herb G. (Jul 20, 2018)

Those are definitely Crepe Myrtles. All 3 of them. That container is most likely a geocache.


----------



## dehn0045 (Jul 20, 2018)

Never thought of a geocache, I guess I'm way too cynical. Or I watch way too much "Drugs Inc." on Netflix, my first thought was it is a drug hide.

Anyway, I always thought the parking lot where the trees are located was owned by a Wells Fargo bank nearby that closed about a year ago and has already been partially demoed. But after looking at it a little more, it looks like they were probably owned by a church. Im assuming that the State now technically owns them. I contacted the pastor, told him that I wanted to salvage the wood and would help to sell blanks and such to raise money for the church (I really don't "need" the wood personally). Hopefully he has a contact on the project and we can save them from the trash heap.

I like the idea of leaving a note in a ziplock, I might try that if the pastor is ok with it.

Thanks for all the comments and suggestions. I'll keep you posted on the final outcome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 20, 2018)

Exactly my thoughts Mark- has worked for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Jul 21, 2018)

Those are very old trees....and the lower you get to the rootball the better figure...think compression. The rootball will hold figure too. Those have lived a we'll maintained life. Do WHATEVER is required to salvage them. But the work will start as soon as you shut down the saw.

Personally I wouldn't wait on someone else on those trees.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 23, 2018)

Yep it's a geocache that has been found 64 times. Looks like there are numerous other ones up and down that road that are going to get it with the expansion of the road! I know the Pastor of that church as he is a great outdoorsman and have duck hunted with him a few times.

Here's screenshot of a few caches in that area


----------



## Byron Barker (Aug 1, 2018)

Yep, that is crepe myrtle. I cut it all the time in Taiwan. If you are lucky, it will have some mineral deposits or some olive heartwood. I make bows out of it a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

